# Mosella Insolvenz



## gründler (30. November 2011)

Moin

Damit ihr hier auch bescheid wißt,am freitag hat Mosella Insolvenz angemeldet.

Im Stippforum Jagdstall findet man einen gleichen trööt,da postete jemand die Anschrift...etc.vom Anwalt der die Insolvenz leitet.


#h


----------



## Alex.k (30. November 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Hmm, die hatten doch schon mal Insolvenzverfahren gehabt letztes Jahr, oder?

Kann bestätigen bei infobrocker.de steht

*Mosella Angelgeräte GmbH *
Wittlich
Ermittelt: Meldung zu Insolvenzverfahren November 2011


----------



## pfefferladen (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Hat man sich mit dem Wallerprogramm übernommen.


----------



## FloV2 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Es lag  denke ich nicht am  Wallerprogramm bzw. der Range Mantikor.


mfg


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Vorsicht !
Das Denken in der Öffentlichkeit kann schädlich sein.

Das Insolvenzantragsverfahren betrifft nicht die
Mosella Angelköder GmbH in Neustadt a.d. Orla, die ist rechtlich eine ganz andere "Person".

Die Internetseite der Range Mantikor ist nachweislich tot.


----------



## FloV2 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Ja wer hat die Internetseite gemacht?
Ein Teamangler, der dies nicht weiter verfolgt!

Auf dem Supportboard wird noch fleißig weiterdiskutiert.
Geschweige denn  das das Mantikortackle ein Lagerhüter war, das meiste ist nicht mal 4-6Wochen nach erscheinen schon wieder ausverkauft gewesen oder es kam zu Lieferengpässen da die Nachfrage zu hoch war.

Dazu gibt es noch einiges an anderen Gründen welche nicht in der Öffentlichkeit breitgetreten werden müssen! 

mfg


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Genau, deswegen halten wir uns an Tatsachen.
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass der angekündigte Katalog für 2012, worin auch die Waren vom Cooperationspartner Trabucco enthalten sein sollen, noch nicht erschienen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Waren finden immer den Weg zum interessierten Kunden - über welche Kanäle letztlich auch immer.
Geht einer verloren, wird ein anderer gefunden.
War schon immer so, wird immer so sein..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Die Mantikor HP ist wohl von irgendwelchen Suppenkaspern gehackt worden...


----------



## Knispel (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Laut einem anderen Forum ( wo ein Gerätehändler aus Bürstadt hinter steckt ), soll Michael Schlögl bereits von Mosella nach Saenger wechseln um dort eine Matchangelabteilung aufzubauen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Und der Kai Chaluppa hat ja auch schon die Fahnen gewechselt und angelt im Browning-Team.
Gruß
wuemmehunter


----------



## Tricast (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Seit wann angelt denn Kai Chaluppa im Browning Team?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Knispel (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und der Kai Chaluppa hat ja auch schon die Fahnen gewechselt und angelt im Browning-Team.
> Gruß
> wuemmehunter


 
Heinz, dass frag ich mich auch. Der ist doch meines Wissens im Zammantaro - Taem.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Ich habe ihn das erste Mal in der Novemberausgabe von Rute & Rolle (Seite 48) im weinroten Browning-Dress gesehen (Reportage zum Thema Barben-Angeln. Er wird da zwar nicht explizit als Browning-Teamangler bezeichnet aber Kappe, Jacke, Kiepe, Peitsche einfach alles Browning.
In der Fisch & Fang war er kurz danach ebenfalls zum Thema Barbe zu lesen und sehen, auch da alles Browning. 
Vielleicht kommt er ja zur Sippermesse.

Gruß 
wuemmehunter


----------



## allrounder11 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*



Knispel schrieb:


> Laut einem anderen Forum ( wo ein Gerätehändler aus Bürstadt hinter steckt ), soll Michael Schlögl bereits von Mosella nach Saenger wechseln um dort eine Matchangelabteilung aufzubauen.


 

Welches Forum betreibt denn der TD in Bürstadt?


----------



## Bentham (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mosella Insolvenz*

Bürstadt = Ofenloch = Matchangler


----------

